#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-18
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach, Hello!
<dholbach> hi PaoloRotolo
<ajmitch> dholbach: rebuilding the vm lens now, thanks for updating it
<ajmitch> file list looks good, I'll need to install & test it which I can't do right now :)
<ajmitch> aside from my lack of testing, it looks good :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, good morning
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, I have a problem with the ubuntu app developer portal :) It's impossible to deselect an item from the "Blacklist" or the "Whitelist".
<PaoloRotolo> http://ubuntuone.com/2tkzpO4ued9a5mQ9mp2TRd
<PaoloRotolo> Should I report a bug?
<dholbach> ajmitch, awesome - thanks
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo, yes please. Could you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/ ? Thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, yes of course, thanks!
<dpm> thank you :)
<PaoloRotolo> Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1014609
<BerndSch> Hello, I'm waiting to get my app into the precise software store since the beta of 12.04. Would be nice to get some feedback or better I would like to see my app in the software center ;-) https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548/
<ajmitch> did that not get published for precise? I saw a call for votes on the list about it
<ajmitch> I'll chase it up & see
<BerndSch> ajmitch: thanks. I couldn't see it in my software center
<ajmitch> it's not the only one I need to follow up on, sorry about the delays
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-19
<dpm> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ajmitch, how's it going?
<ajmitch> good, just in a meeting for organising kiwi pycon at the moment :)
<ajmitch> & dreading the oncoming rush of submissions to review through myapps with this app showdown :)
<ajmitch> it looks like there's a decent amount of interest in the competition
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<ajmitch> good, how are you? :)
<dholbach> I might need another espresso to fully wake up, but life's good :)
<ajmitch> excellent :)
 * ajmitch is at a kiwi pycon planning meeting, almost done
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> when is the next ARB meeting?
<ajmitch> last friday of the month
<ajmitch> so the 29th
<ajmitch> hopefully we get people showing up
<dholbach> which time?
<ajmitch> let me check, but iirc it's 21:00 UTC
<ajmitch> are you planning to show up, or try & drag others along?
<dholbach> 21UTC is a nightmare on a friday :)
<dholbach> I'd love to attend, but I guess I'll resort to reading the logs
<ajmitch> yeah it's better for me than 18:00 UTC, which was 6AM saturday morning
<dholbach> yeah, that's totally understandable
<ajmitch> we've had 3, maybe 4 people showing up
 * ajmitch has to head out now, but will talk to you later on
<dholbach> rock on!
<dpm> hi ajmitch, sorry, I god sidetracked. Yeah, apart from the work that it will require, I'm really looking forward to more app submissions for the contest :) Them being in PPAs should make it easier to review them
 * ajmitch understands getting sidetracked all too well :)
<dpm> :)
<ajmitch> Swap:  9149436k total,  9149436k used,        0k free,    24012k cached
<ajmitch> oops
<ajmitch> dpm: you've got some experience with translations - how do you think we should handle the packages that we get that aren't in english? It doesn't quite seem right to have to make people submit their descriptions & everything in english so that we can review the app
<malin> could some please review this app soon? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/782/
<ajmitch> malin: yes, it's on the list to look at
<malin> ajmitch: thanx :)
 * ajmitch took a look over it earlier today but hasn't checked out much further than that
<malin> ah :)
<ajmitch> as in, I built it, looked at where the files went, checked debian/copyright, but haven't installed & tested :)
<dpm> ajmitch, I would still require them to submit the description and info in English. They cannot expect that a team of volunteers know every single language, so I'd suggest sticking to English as the common ground. Ideally, what they should do is to make their app translatable, so that it can be used in their language, English, and any other
 * ajmitch seems to be seeing more & more in other languages 
<dholbach> thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> dholbach: np
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> so many more in the queue to look at...
<dholbach> once I've taken care of a few other things, I'll grab another one of the low-hanging fruit list
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> there were a couple that I saw which looked mostly ok, installing under /opt/extras.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> hivemind & dino were a couple that should be almost there
<ajmitch> the sshsearch lens update for precise got overlooked somehow, there was a call for votes on the list last month & it got no further
 * ajmitch just pinged the list about that one
<dholbach> oopsie, just fixed a bug in the apps-brancher and re-running it again
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews should have some more branches in a bit
<dholbach> maybe we should have another discussion on the ML to see how useful it is and how we can improve it to do what we want
<ajmitch> I have to confess I haven't been using it that much, because I tend to just go to the myapps submission
 * dholbach nods
<ajmitch> it's still useful to have a branch, but most of the ones I've been looking at recently have an existing branch, or I've just done the initial download, look over & build from the source package
 * ajmitch hasn't been doing much packaging touchups where it's more useful to have the history
<dholbach> it'd be great if we could get it to the point where it knows exactly what to grab
<dholbach> and if it'd show a bit cleverer kind of dashboard of what worked and what didn't
<ajmitch> & to link it from the submission rather than remembering where to go for the branch
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> and since we're in the brainstorming pie-in-the-sky department already - to have a Trello-like overview board would be awesome too
<highvoltage> ajmitch: the unity vm lens and the ssh search lens... I think I voted +1 on both but can't remember if it was a previous iteration of it
<highvoltage> ajmitch: what should I do?
<dholbach> highvoltage, I just know about the vm lens - you voted +1 for it when there were still some problems - maybe you just follow up and say "+1 again" if you're happy with it
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> dholbach: sorry for not spotting those namespace things before, I knew about them but didn't think of it with the last review
<dholbach> highvoltage, don't worry - I also learnt something new :)
<highvoltage> I'll make a lens review checklist :)
<dholbach> I hope one day we can codify those checklists into tools, so we're less prone to run into these problems
<highvoltage> I don't know how well lintian works and if it supports plugins, but I guess it would be nice if there were a way for lintian to just do it
<highvoltage> wow that sentence was horrible
<dholbach> no, it was quite understandable :)
<highvoltage> I meant, "I don't unsterstand much of how lintian works..."
<ajmitch> highvoltage: I was just going off what I saw in the mailing list, I only saw 2 votes for sshsearch lens, and had the author of it asking where it was at yesterday
<highvoltage> ajmitch: k
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning!
<ajmitch> hi dpm, dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dpm> hi ajmitch, how's the kiwi pycon organization coming along?
<ajmitch> good, we're getting there :)
<dpm> :)
<ajmitch> it's in september, so it's awfully close
<ajmitch> pity that we couldn't get canonical to sponsor it though ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch, maybe it'd be a good idea to talk about what the ARB does at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<ajmitch> it might be, if someone has time  - that's early morning for me, so I won't hold myself to it yet :)
<ajmitch> well, from 3AM-10AM, so I may have some free time before work in the morning, I'll keep it in mind
 * ajmitch sleeps
<dholbach> good night :)
<dholbach> can somebody try to help me see what I'm missing in lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/cooking-lens?
<dholbach> nevermind, it seems to work now
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar, highvoltage: do you think at some stage you could have a look at lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/cooking-lens?
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, it seems after restarting my session, the lens shows up :)
<wendar> dholbach: yeah, that's one of the limitations of lenses, they only show up after a restart
<stgraber> it's a pretty annoying limitations as it's been confusing quite a few people lately
<mhall119> anybody know which lens dholbach was referring to?
<stgraber> mhall119: I assumed ti was his cooking lens
<mhall119> ok
<BerndSch> ajmitch: are there any updates to my sshsearch lens?
<ajmitch> BerndSch: I pinged the mailing list for people to vote on it, I haven't heard any further from the others
<BerndSch> ajmitch: ok, thanks
<BerndSch> ajmitch: why do they have to vote on it? What do they vote for?
<ajmitch> all app reviews get voted on before they're uploaded to extras.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> at the moment it's just been a little slow as people have been busy, though we shouldn't have had one be missed like yours. I'm sorry about that
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-21
<ajmitch> jono: so are there restrictions on arb members entering this competition? :)
<ajmitch> apart from a lack of spare time
<jono> ajmitch, no, go ahead :-)
<ajmitch> oh good, though I'm dubious if I'll have a decent amount of time to implement what I want
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dholbach> ajmitch, I found http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/cooking-lens/revision/2 very depressing
<dholbach> (the amount of stuff which needed to change)
<dholbach> it's not like pkgme could have dealt with this easily
<ajmitch> sorry about that
<dholbach> no no
<dholbach> it's not your fault :)
<dholbach> it looks like quickly + pkgme will need to get taught about extras and stuff
<ajmitch> we're sort of limited in what we can accept outside /opt
<dholbach> yeah, I know
 * ajmitch wants an easy way to not have file collisions, things like arkose using overlayfs are great for standalone apps but not for lenses that need to extend another package in the archive
<dholbach> one thing I wasn't sure about with the lens above was if it should suggest or enhance gourmet or something
<ajmitch> gourmet is the scope?
<ajmitch> lens can suggest scopes, scopes should enhance lenses imo
<dholbach> no, gourmet is a separate package
<ajmitch> right
 * ajmitch looks it up
<dholbach> all cooking scopes+lens are in the same package
<ajmitch> same binary package?
<dholbach> yes
<ajmitch> they're probably related enough that it's the preferred option
<ajmitch> how do they relate to gourmet?
<dholbach> I'm not 100% sure
<dholbach> ah yes, the gourmet scope watches out for ~/.gourmet/recipes.db
<dholbach> so we could suggest it - still the lens will be useful without it
<ajmitch> yeah, a suggests sounds enough
<dholbach> I think I should get another espresso
<dholbach> the suggests was already in there
<ajmitch> :)
<dholbach> nevermind then
<dholbach> la lala la
 * ajmitch hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> so as far as I'm concerned the package is ready :)
<ajmitch> excellent :)
 * ajmitch spotted a wikipedia lens in the list to be looked at as well... :)
<dpm> ajmitch, there are a few apps that I've spotted that would make sense to move to the CA team queue:
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/791
<dpm> Muktware manual: a PDF, so doesn't qualify as an ARB app
<dholbach> ajmitch, highvoltage, wendar, stgraber: how do I put an app I worked on up for team review?
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/757/
<dpm> Handbrake: too big an app (need to check if it comes from the real upstream)
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/950/
<dpm> OpsView Core: too big an app too
<dpm> I'll move them to the CA queue
<dholbach> I updated https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/987/feedback/ - was that the right thing to do?
<dholbach> how can it be moved to another queue?
<ajmitch> dpm: ok, thank you
 * ajmitch moved the full circle submission over, but hadn't got around to the others yet
<ajmitch> dholbach: it needed to be done on the review page, with the 'need more info' button
<dholbach> hum
 * ajmitch logs in to see if he can move it
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> ajmitch, no worries, I've moved 2 of them, and for Handbrake I'll request more info, as I'm not sure the submitter is associated in any way with upstream
<ajmitch> dpm: that was the impression I got as well
<ajmitch> the skype language pack, it's another one that looked like it was probably just content, and for a non-free app at that
<dpm> ajmitch, do you think it makes sense to swap queues for it, or reject it?
<ajmitch> probably swap queues, if it's something that might be useful to people
<ajmitch> I don't know if the CA team likes having free apps to work on or not :)
<dpm> they package them, yes
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/958/
<dpm> Another PDF I'll send their way ^
<ajmitch> yep
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/930/ has license proprietary
<ajmitch> so you suggest that for free apps that are rather large, like https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/921/, that I push them to the commercial queue?
<ajmitch> dholbach: interesting, that shouldn't be able to go into the ARB queue
<dholbach> they submitted a .deb anyway
<ajmitch> yeah, that's common for any license :)
<dholbach> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/921/ is huge and a binary tarball - probably not suited for the ARB anyway
<ajmitch> it's huge because it's a rather large eclipse addon, so would be hard to package properly
<dholbach> yeah, it should probably be rejected
<dpm> has the askubuntu lens been uploaded? It's got 3 votes already
<ajmitch> dpm: yes, and marked as published in the arb queue
<dpm> ajmitch, it seems it's still marked as pending review: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/815/
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> 2 submissions for it
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/505/ is published
<dpm> sorry, review in progres, I meant
<dpm> ajmitch, is there any way to mark https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/815/ as published, though? That's the version of the latest maintainer, if I'm not mistaken
<ajmitch> yeah I'm trying to do that now
<dpm> cool :)
<ajmitch> ok, it shows as published now
<dpm> excellent, another one off the queue!
 * ajmitch didn't spot the 2nd one there
<ajmitch> thanks for doing the queue cleanup, btw :)
<dpm> no worries, happy to help the little I can :)
<dpm> ajmitch, cielak wanted to publish https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/589/ in Precise, and I told him to resubmit. He said you were working on the Precise version. What are the next steps for this one? Are we waiting on his resubmission or are we good to go?
<ajmitch> we're waiting on votes, see the mailing list
<ajmitch> it's probably about time I sent out another ping for votes
<dpm> ah, yeah, I had missed that
<ajmitch> same with sshsearch lens
<ajmitch> there are a couple of others I'll try & get to this weekend & beg for votes on :)
<dpm> yes, it might make sense to send a friendly reminders already
<dpm> ajmitch, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/654/ looks like a very cool, but complex app, shall I move it to the CA queue?
<ajmitch> at a glance it didn't look overly complex, it just didn't build when initially submitted
<ajmitch> still a fair bit of code, but as a game I think it was manageable, just needed the /opt love
<dpm> ok
<dpm> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/236/ - that one can be marked as published, right?
 * ajmitch needs a good place to write some of these reviewer comments
<ajmitch> I saw that one tonight, and was going to check the version in extras vs what the author has
<ajmitch> if it needs an update, we need to do it, but I know it was published at one point
<ajmitch> by the version numbers, I think it needs an update (and tedious re-vote, etc)
<dpm> ok, that's weird, though. I thought once published, the Published state was sticky and new uploads only appeared as pending change requests in the main queue page. MyApps weirdness...
<ajmitch> it confuses me still
<dpm> this guy seems to be submitting stuff on behalf of the upstream authors, but I suspect without their knowledge: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/988/
<ajmitch> ok, I wasn't sure whether there was any relationship with upstream or not, I'd downloaded it to have a look at it
<dpm> I requested info
<ajmitch> thanks, I'm not great at explaining myself in those requests ;)
<dpm> ajmitch, ah, I see what happened with this app: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/236/feedback/ - you're right, the author submitted a new version after it got published. The reason the status didn't stay sticky as Published is because it was never set as Published. In any case, nothing to worry about. How do app updates work? Do they need to be re-voted too?
<dpm> ah, from what you're saying above, it seems re-vote is needed
<ajmitch> from what I understand, yes
<dpm> oh, a Quickly app! https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/947/
<ajmitch> we do have some
<dpm> ajmitch, what do you think we should do with these? Is pending QA the right status? I think it would make sense to mark the first one as Published and the rest as Pending Review: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/?state=QAPending
<dpm> what do you think?
 * ajmitch saw wendar had updated the music scopes in the staging PPA a few days ago
<ajmitch> it's just gone midnight here, I won't be around for long :)
<ajmitch> I *think* the first one has been published for precise
<dpm> dholbach, do you think it might make sense to update rmadison from the ubuntu-dev-tools to check on extras.u.c as well? It would be very useful in these cases, I think
<dholbach> probably
<ajmitch> you can just check the PPA on launchpad.net/~app-review-board
<dpm> I thought it had been published in Precise, but apparently it hasn't - https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<ajmitch> I'll need to check the history for why that got missed, I swear there were more than those published for precise :)
<ajmitch> there's a thread from april about it, there were issues with desktopcouch
<ajmitch> remind me to chase that up tomorrow
<dpm> ok, thanks ajmitch :)
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> it'd be great if somebody could review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/959/
<dholbach> I pushed a branch with a few small changes
<dholbach> as far as I can see are the -vm, -cooking and -wikipedia lens all ready for vote now
<dholbach> and with that I should probably head out for lunch :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: would check them out, but need sleep. please remind me about them tomorrow & I'll vote on them :)
<ajmitch> & thank you for working on them :)
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> they were all low hanging fruit
<dholbach> and the good news is: there's more in the queue :-D
<ajmitch> yippee
<ajmitch> ok, good night :)
<dholbach> good night
<dholbach> highvoltage, stgraber, wendar: if you have a bit of time and can have a look at the -vm, -cooking and -wikipedia lenses, that'd be sweet
<malin> ajmitch: installed and tested my app yet?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, in the hivemind review you said you'd push some changes into a branch somewhere, but I couldn't find it
<dholbach> ajmitch, is lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/hivemind what you're thinking of?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hi dholbach
<dholbach> can somebody please help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/apps-brancher/+bug/1012064 last comment?
<dholbach> I think that'd make the apps-brancher loads more useful
<dholbach> wendar, stgraber, highvoltage: if I feel an app is ready to go after I worked on it, should I send a [vote] mail to the list?
<dholbach> I'm not sure how I can put it up for review by you :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: good question. usually it was the arb members who did it, but personally I would like it if we could have a much larger pool of people who can do that, since reviewing it is a lot less work than actually getting it to the phase where it's ready for [vote]
<highvoltage> dholbach: I'd say we should at least extend being able to send a [vote] mail to arb-helpers and perhaps also members of ubuntu-dev
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/hivemind should be close, lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/wikipedia-lens, lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens, lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/cooking-lens should be ready
<wendar> dholbach: yes, certainly arb-helpers should be able to request a vote
<dholbach> wendar, and if I'd just like to have someone look over it? sometimes nobody on IRC responded - should I ask for reviews on the list in those cases?
<wendar> dholbach: well, a call for vote is a request for others to look over it
<wendar> dholbach: we all do a code review as part of the vote
<dholbach> ok cool
<wendar> dholbach: if you have any specific concerns, you can always mention them in the [vote] email
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/hivemind I'm not 100% sure about
<dholbach> but the others I'm happy to submit
<wendar> dholbach: okay, sounds good. and we can talk through hivemind on IRC or email
<wendar> (email is slower, but gets the attention of more people)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> so yeah, I'd appreciate if somebody could have a look at  lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-app-reviews/hivemind
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-23
<BerndSch> ajmitch: any news for my lens? I'm waiting for feedback/submission since 3-4 month now. I'm very disappointed that this process takes so long. And now Ubuntu started the new app contest. Why, when their are not enough people to vote on the existing apps? I wrote a gnome extension and the submission process takes only a few hours.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2018-06-18
<elion__321> Hallo. Installed the snap package "Ktube Media Downloader". it doesn't start. is this the right place for help?
